# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Em đang cần xin file đục hoa hướng dương

## ttk2711

Chào mọi người !

Em mới lấy máy đục cnc. Có khách cần đặt đục hoa hướng dương trên cửa. Bác nào có share giúp em với. Mail của em là ttk2711@gmail  Cản ơn các bác

----------


## cnclaivung

thuvienmau.vn có fee đó bác

----------


## l9146741

Em đang tìm file vector mẫu này. Bác nào có chia sẻ cho em với. Em xin cám ơn ạ

----------

